# Found Phone on Upper Colorado



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

The BLM Kremmling Field Office (970-724-3000) is a great place for the phone. They end up collecting lost gear and personal items throughout the season. Many users call their office looking for lost items.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Your attempt to get the phone working was admirable, but IMO an attempt to contact the individual as soon as you found it while they still might have been looking for it would have been prudent. At this point it is doubtful they are still searching for it and have probably moved on. Please, next time you find something do not wait and try to reach out as people move on and don't look forever. 

Just my .02 cents. Thanks!


----------



## Duwain Whitis (Nov 11, 2016)

*Phone Owner Located*

We located the owner of the phone this afternoon.

Duwain Whitis


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Duwain Whitis said:


> We located the owner of the phone this afternoon.
> 
> Duwain Whitis


Nice work! I bet the owner was pretty surprised!! Your river karma should be good!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

mkashzg said:


> Your attempt to get the phone working was admirable, but IMO an attempt to contact the individual as soon as you found it while they still might have been looking for it would have been prudent. At this point it is doubtful they are still searching for it and have probably moved on. Please, next time you find something do not wait and try to reach out as people move on and don't look forever.
> 
> Just my .02 cents. Thanks!


looks like he did just fine, and returned a working phone. You can probably keep your change.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

PhilipJFry said:


> looks like he did just fine, and returned a working phone. You can probably keep your change.



I'm sorry but I still think that taking over 2 months to report something found is irresponsible. I'm sure the phone has been replaced by now and they can get their photos etc. which is great but why the delay in trying to contact the owner? What if it had been a camera or another piece of gear would you have still waited 2 months to report that you found something?

Phillip I'll leave you my .02 so you can makes some cents!


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Could Duwain have posted right away after his trip? Probably, but. . . 

My feeling is that when I'm doing someone a favor, I'll do it when I can. Scolding someone for taking too long to deliver a favor is counterproductive, and may well lead to some people saying "forget it," and not helping in the first place.

Good on ya, Duwain!


----------

